
Instapaper brings beautifully simple bookmarking to the iPhone - kimboslice
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/13/instapaper-brings-beautifully-simple-bookmarking-to-the-iphone/
======
greatreorx
Earlier this week I was thinking about what type of iPhone app I could write
to solve one of my own problems and this is basically it. Instapaper will make
my commute (subway = no internet connection) much more bearable.

Did I miss something or is the registration system not at all secure? You
don't set a password when you register and then you can sign in just by
entering your username - or anyone else's that hasn't set a password. What is
stopping someone from trying a bunch of email addresses or their friends'
favorite usernames?

I understand that might be a user experience decision (especially when someone
is on an iPhone), but I wouldn't mind a warning to the effect of 'hey - if you
don't set a password, anyone can sign into your account by simply guessing
your username'.

------
ryanb
Great job by Marco of Tumblr

